# He never ceases to amaze me



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

(shameless Tito brag coming up....)

I entered Tito in UKC Utility, which is quite different from AKC Utility, at the big annual premier in June. So I figured that I'd best get him in an obedience ring, since we haven't been in one since November and haven't really trained AKC, UKC, or anything else. 

So I decided to take him to a set of UKC shows this weekend, figuring I'd use it as sort of fun matches to get him ready for June.

The Monster Boy got his UKC UD this weekend, qualifying in all 4 shows, taking 3 firsts and 1 second. 

He truly, truly never ceases to amaze me. 

Here's his loot from this weekend. He's rather bored with the whole thing, and I suspect a bit annoyed that I woke him just for a Kodak moment!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What an outstanding weekend for the Tito monster!!! Congrats to you both.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo Tito!! You rule 

Congratulations Barb


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Tito you're the man!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW!! Tito you did good. You need a good belly rubbing.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations! Tito is the man


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW! That's super. Congrats...... even to the, yawn-yawn, cool dude. lol


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats barb and Tito.. What an awesome team..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wow, loot is right, that's outstanding! Congratulations to you and your wonderful boy Tito!

He sure is a handsome boy too!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations,
They never cease to amaze us with what they can do. Everytime they just reach down inside and bring up a little more.
Look on his face is like "You woke me up for this?? If I drug this stuff out on the floor I would be trouble. AND YOUR TAKING PICTURES OF IT??


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, congratulations to Tito and his Mom! What a wonderful Mom's Day present he gave you--all that loot!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

And I bet they didn't even ask him to carry a hot dog in his mouth and give it back.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahaha, isn't that the truth ! ? !



Radarsdad said:


> Congratulations,
> Look on his face is like "You woke me up for this?? If I drug this stuff out on the floor I would be trouble. AND YOUR TAKING PICTURES OF IT??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope...today I made him carry a donut around!! I'm so mean to him....



Ian'sgran said:


> And I bet they didn't even ask him to carry a hot dog in his mouth and give it back.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, he doesn't suprise me, he is one awesome dog and you two are a great team! I'll bet you could win at herding if you set your mind to it! Congratulations big guy! You d'MAN!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have visions of Tito trying to retrieve a sheep....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow - simply awesome!! And handsome to boot! Congratulations


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tito is an amazing pup. Congratulations to you and your boy. Extra treats for Tito.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!!

What a way to warm up, you go Tito!!!

So now what will you do at the June trials?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

U-OTCH Tito

just throwin' it out there....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Augie's mom, I called today and withdrew him from the Utility class at the June trials, all 3 days. More time for dock diving instead! 
Jodie, I promised Tito that he could retire from obedience after he gave me this one last title. He really doesn't like it any more, he'd much rather do agility and field, and since I can't afford to do all of them at once, we're retiring from obedience and moving on with the other 2. Now those, those are HIS games. He's been playing my game long enough.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love it! You're so cool, and Tito is so lucky to have you and you him.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I just love that boy... I think he would do anything for you, but I am looking forward to hearing about agility! 

PS Love the picture and description...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Team Tito scores again! Congrats


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Team Tito is amazing!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Loved your brag and photo with all his ribbons! What a handsome boy! I love his face!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! That is very impressive!


----------

